# Riding in the snow



## mxmtech (Apr 21, 2009)

The snow in my eyes blinds me. This is the worst so far. Ski goggles will be needed. The studded tires are working well, no serious slippage so far. I'm told that in "the old days" people used to wrap binder twine around their tires for traction on the ice. I will try that next year just for fun. 
I ride facing the traffic. When the cars are coming I have to ride on the shoulder. 3 to 4 inches of snow there so far, it's going to get worse. Pulling my 110 pound trailer through that draws every bit of power my motor can deliver plus I was standing up to pedal as well.
The car drivers have been surprisingly polite, waving me to go ahead at 4 way stops even though it's not my turn.
It is pitch dark when I ride home from work now too, so I have mounted a 2 million candlepower flashlight on the front and I have a tail light as well.
I thought that the flashlight was going to be too bright but the drivers don't seem to mind and it's just right for me too. Of course I have it aimed at the ground only about 20 feet in front of me.
The biggest disappointment is that I don't have enough battery power to make it all the way home anymore. I had expected the nicad pack to outperform the lead acid pack in the cold but I'm noticing the drop in performance in both packs. So far the drop in performance seems about equal. 
I'll see what happens when it gets to minus 20 or so.
Of course it'll be easier going when it stops snowing and the plow trucks get the roads clear.


----------



## mxmtech (Apr 21, 2009)

Minus 17 celsius today. the snow gets in the chain and causes gear slippage. the nicad's performance has been dissapointing, so far the lead acid is outperforming it.


----------



## mxmtech (Apr 21, 2009)

Minus 20 and I must admit defeat. Between 3 batteries 2 - SLA and 1 - NiCad with a total theoretical capacity of 32 AH I rode 1/2 of a kilometer without pedaling. That means 7 1/2 kilometers of hard pedaling into the wind and up the hills. I was soaked with sweat when I got home, one finger was a little cold (old injury)
I think I must admit that I have learned all that I can (profitably) from the bicycle experiment and now I must move forward into the tricycle phase.
For now I'll continue to ride the bike as long as the temperature will be warmer than minus 15
Although it probably will only take a couple of days to build a tricycle it will probably take me till spring to find the time.
A tricycle will allow me to use automotive lead acid batteries and I have a few spares.
If I put 36 volts on board can I use a DC to DC converter to reduce it to 24 volts? Is this something I could build myself? I have no electronics skills. 
With 36 volts available to me I could cruise with 24 volts and with a flip of a switch to go into overdrive (with a 24 volt motor at 36 volts)


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

mxmtech said:


> 2 inches of snow and studded snow tires on my bicycle, ice on the road requires LOTS more power. Especially pulling my trailer.


tire chains - good on the snow and ice - especially with the trailer


----------



## gss99 (Dec 31, 2009)

are you keeping the batteries indoors until it's time to ride? That might make a difference.


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

mxmtech said:


> If I put 36 volts on board can I use a DC to DC converter to reduce it to 24 volts? Is this something I could build myself? I have no electronics skills.
> With 36 volts available to me I could cruise with 24 volts and with a flip of a switch to go into overdrive (with a 24 volt motor at 36 volts)


If you are using a regular motor controller, simply don't run at full throttle. Run at 2/3 throttle and you are effectively running at 24V. 

This is what I am doing with 48V vs 36V, since I added a battery for range without changing the gearing on the bike to compensate for the faster maximum speed.
________
AVANDIA HEART ATTACK


----------



## Brandonlock (Jan 13, 2010)

I agree that the snow is very difficult to go, tembolee when very low temperatures. When I was in the Alps, where frosts reached minus 35 on any two-wheeled transport to travel very difficult, because the frost binds all. My advice is better not to go to a cold, because when you come over the mountains is the pressure drop is very high and a protective helmet in minutes covered iny's and you do not see anything. If you want to make a tricycle, it is better to move on to four-wheel mind. Since it will be much stronger if each axle to put on a separate electric motors.


----------



## automd (Feb 5, 2010)

Brandonlock said:


> I agree that the snow is very difficult to go, tembolee when very low temperatures. When I was in the Alps, where frosts reached minus 35 on any two-wheeled transport to travel very difficult, because the frost binds all. My advice is better not to go to a cold, because when you come over the mountains is the pressure drop is very high and a protective helmet in minutes covered iny's and you do not see anything. If you want to make a tricycle, it is better to move on to four-wheel mind. Since it will be much stronger if each axle to put on a separate electric motors.



Get some ski goggles and tire chains. Since you are riding in an open vehicle I really suggest wearing a goggles.


----------

